# Friday fresh or salt



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I have a day off on Friday and am keen for a session.

If anyone that is Brisbane based is keen let me know.

I haven't decided on a spot yet but maybe the Maroochy River or Baroon Pocket.

Paul


----------

